# NDS & GBA Releases Week of 29th October 2007



## Hadrian (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey there! Theres the usual load of cash in and mini crap but there are some secksy stuff there too like DEMENTIUM THE FREAKING WARD!! 

29th October

*Cars Mater-National* NDS & GBA

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Race-me-do
*Developer:*   THQ   *Publisher:*  THQ

Looking a little better than the last game but still probably be crap this is yet another cash in from THQ. Theres a GBA version too.

DS:






GBA:





*El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Action-me-do
*Developer:*   THQ   *Publisher:*  THQ

Another THQ game based on a NickToon, I can't really work out what this game is but it looks a bit meh. You play some kind of Mexican Tiger super hero thing and erm yeah thats it.












*Ratatouille Food Frenzy*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Cook-me-do
*Developer:*   THQ   *Publisher:*  THQ

THQ use the Ratatouiile license to sell a Cooking Mama rip off.






30th October

*Barbie as The Island Princess*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Crap-me-do
*Developer:*   Activision   *Publisher:*  Activision

Some kind of adventure/mini game fest of crapness. I looked for screens but fount none but then I looked for ooh a minute. Anyway theres like 28 odd mini games because thats all the rage now with lazy arsehole developers with no imagination or inclination to make a good thing out of a bad license.

*Bee Movie Game*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * mini game-me-do
*Developer:*   Vicarious Visions   *Publisher:*  Activision

Nothing to do with Bee Game, but a cash in on that CGI film that is probably about a bee that goes on some life affirming adventure and discovers that the friends it makes were the things missing in its life...I think, well thats what most of these are about right?  As well as the normal adventure theres loads of stupid mini games. IGN says it has a solid 3D engine but is pretty much the same quality as any other game that is aimed at kids...so it sucks ass then.






*Ben 10: Protector of Earth*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Action Platform-me-do
*Developer:*   1st Playable Productions   *Publisher:*  D3 Publisher

Another licensed game from some kids tv show. There were screens for the DS knocking about but can't seem to find them.

*Dr. Suess: How the Grinch Stole Christmas*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Platform-me-do
*Developer:*   Black Lantern   *Publisher:*  DSI

Now the GBC game was pretty good, kinda like Metal Gear Solid but without the neck breaking. This one looks like another cheap DSI game. Prove me wrong guys!












*Shrek 3: Ogres & Dragons*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Platform-me-do
*Developer:*  WayForward   *Publisher:*  Activision

Yay another crap WayForward game! What happened to the guys behind Shantae? Why can't your games based on shit licenses be more like Sabrina GBC and less like this? Come on guys I know you have talents, I've seen Contra 4 please stop selling out by doing this crap and GO FORWARD you know like your name inclines? Anyway its some kind of Nintendogs game but with Ogres & Dragonkeys. So if you're like 3 years old you might like it.









*The Simpsons Game*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Platform-me-do
*Developer:*  EA   *Publisher:*  EA

And the crap cash ins continue...no wait...this is apparently really good! Well thank the heavens for that! From the screens it looks like it'll suck balls but the many previews that I've read about this version say its better than the home console versions and that its a really well thought out game. Game styles include platform, strategy & RPG. This DS version of The Simpsons Game has over 2,000 lines of speech and 22 minutes of full-motion video, so expect a hefty cart size.












*Panzer Tactics DS* DELAYED UNTIL THE 5th

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Turn based strat-me-do
*Developer:*  Sproing   *Publisher:*  10ticle

Been waiting ages for this but it keeps getting delayed all the time. This date has been around for a few months now so lets hope it sticks. Basically its a more realistic take on Advance Wars and set in WWII. People who have played it says its quite deep and plays very well. The game also has weather effects so when it rains you see it rain as well as lightning .Its multiplayer mode lets you challenge your friends via Hotseat mode, LAN or Wi-Fi, and collect important points for the Panzer Tactics DS online Highscore Ladder. Sounds like an awful lot has gone into this game, could be the best strategy title on the DS, if it goes well then Advance Wars: Days of Ruin looks to be a bit redundant when it comes out.

Video Link












*OMG: Our Mini Games 26*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Mini game-me-do
*Developer:*  Dreams Interactive   *Publisher:*  UFO Interactive

Huzzah another crap mini game compilation!









*Matchstick Puzzle*

*Region:*  Europe   *Genre: * Puzzle-me-do
*Developer:*  Ertain   *Publisher:*  Mercury Games

Puzzle game with matchsticks









31st October






*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Survival Horror FPS-me-do
*Developer:*   Renegade Kid   *Publisher:*  Gamecock

A ROM has already been dumped of this...hurrah!

Excuse me while I wet myself. I've been wanting this game since I saw it announced earlier this year, every month I've seen more and more of this and it looks better and better! I've been waiting for a proper FPS game for the DS (MPH was good but kinda limited) and I've wanted a proper horror DS title (RE was good but dated). This should satisfy my gaming needs.  So far previews have said that its awesome. They say when you plug the headphones in its actually scary, which is hard to believe with a DS title but lets wait and see. They say the puzzles are very good and aren't there to lengthen the game. They say it plays exactly how it should and that the framerate is excellent throughout. Nice to see a developer treat a DS game like they would for any home console and push the DS's hardware and also exalts to Gamecock for publishing this game and not asking the developers to alter it in anyway. Looks like its Silent Hill meets Doom and from the videos it looks like its got some of the best atmospheric sound on the DS to date.

Video Link






















*Ankh: Curse of the Scarab King*

*Region:*   Europe   *Genre: * Adventure-me-do
*Developer:*   Deck13   *Publisher:*  Xider

Based on the PC series that I've never heard of this is apparently a point and click adventure title! Looks pretty enough to me, lets hope it plays well. The DS version aims to remain loyal to the popular franchise, with brave young adventurer Assil returning alongside fellow characters Thara, Pharaoh and Osiris: God of the Underworld for another Ankh-related quest. This was actually released a few months back, I even saw it on the shelves in Virgin Megastores but it has magically disappeared so perhaps it was only a limited release back then.









1st November

*Garfield Gets Real*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Platform-me-do
*Developer:*   Gravity   *Publisher:*  DSI

Now I actually kinda enjoyed Garfield 2 DS thought I'll never wanna play it again it was ok. Garfields Nightmare was a decent platformer too. This one is by DSI...oh dear. Well erm lets wait and see how this turns out. Ok the game is apparently in full 3D with and you use the stylus to control Garfield and has an astonishing 7 levels! Holy crap!!! Theres no screenshots which is weird because DSI usually have them on their website so perhaps it looks like an early Amiga 3D game that has the word 4D in the title.

*Dragon Tamer Sound Spirit*

*Region:*  Japan   *Genre: * RPG-me-do
*Developer:*   Namco Bandai   *Publisher:*  Namco Bandai

Pretty interesting game. An RPG where you collect dragons. Looks Pokemony but the interesting thing is that to get these dragons you record stuff using the DS mic, and according to the pitch and that it creates a dragon for you. Be nice to see how this works and if its any good lets hope for a release outside of Japan.

Video Link












*San Goku Shi 2*

*Region:*  Japan    *Genre: * RTS-me-do
*Developer:*   Namco Bandai   *Publisher:*  Namco Bandai

Another Romance of the Three Kingdoms game for the DS.












Also out is Zaidan Houjin Nippon Kanji Nouryoku Kentei Kyoukai Koushiki Soft: 250-Mannin no KanKen.

*Boogie*

*Region:*  Europe    *Genre: * Dance-me-do
*Developer:*   EA   *Publisher:*  EA

So another dance game for the DS except you tap and not dance. And the mic is in use too so thats erm nice.












*Paint By DS*

*Region:*  Europe/Australia   *Genre: * Paint-me-do
*Developer:*   EA   *Publisher:*  EA

A English version of Kokoro wo Yasumeru Otona no Nurie DS. Looks meh.












And thats your lot, some really meh looking games in there and some really awesome ones. More awesome games next week too, good times! Sadly the crap will still come as its near Xmas and well companies like teh moniez.

*Coming Soon*

*The Runaway 2*

*Region:*  Europe  *Genre: * Adventure-me-do
*Developer:*  Cyanide   *Publisher:*  Focus Home Interactive  *Released:*TBA '07

Thought I'd cover something thats actually coming out this year in English. This title is a port of the apparently pretty good adventure game The Runaway - The Dream of the Turtle. Its a point and click adventure game like the ones LucasArts made before they had to release everything under the name "Star Wars". In Alaska, Hawaii, under the sea or up in the sky, in the middle of a hostile jungle or on board a huge yacht, you will experience an unforgettable adventure in a rich and varied environment. The game is filled with juicy puzzles and exciting challenges which can be solved more or less easily depending on the player's level. Lets hope its a winner.

http://uk.media.ds.ign.com/media/142/14212713/vids_1.html]Video Link://http://uk.media.ds.ign.com/media/14...html]Video Link://http://uk.media.ds.ign.com/media/14...html]Video Link://http://uk.media.ds.ign.com/media/14...html]Video Link://http://uk.media.ds.ign.com/media/14...html]Video Link












As usual for god sake wait for a dump of a game, even if its be released a few days ago just wait ok? Also publishers mostly suck as so expect games to slip to another date.

Shout out to the cool members: lagman, Shelleeson, ShadowXP, The Last Spartan, Pasc, thegame07, Destructobot, JPH, SpikeyNDS, jgu1994, sinkhead, VVoltz, jimmy j, cubin, [M]artina, the mods and admin and those who PM'd thanks last week. Sorry if I've forgot anyone but fudge it you're all cool*

*Except BoneMonkey who probably doesn't care 'cos I'm a pirating scumbag.


----------



## moggymatt (Oct 25, 2007)

There's a few good games in that list, good work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm pissed that Panzer Tactics is a hex block stratagie game instead of a RTS like C&C (it been delayed enough, now that was the nail in the coffin for me, tho I will try it)

Simpsons, is one to look forward too, I hope the Wii version is good, i'venot heard much on either version.

oh and there's that 'ward'  looks a bit shit, Barbie looks better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol @ Barbie as The Island Princess Genre: Crap me do


----------



## osirisFIVE (Oct 25, 2007)

Panzer, The Simpsons and Paint game.

Haha, I'm not a total fan of Dementium.
I'm not a particular fan of FPS's for the DS.

PAINT GAME FTW.

EDIT: I'm actually waiting for that 'It's a Wonderful World' game. I wonder if it'll ever get localized.
The storyline sounds totally sweet.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm still wondering where that doctor game is. The one that was on the list AGES ago but still haven't surfaced.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> I'm still wondering where that doctor game is. The one that was on the list AGES ago but still haven't surfaced.


LifeSigns:
US: 6th November
Europe 16th November


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 25, 2007)

The Runaway 2 suprised me enen though i haven't played the first one.
Adventures on ds are great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looking for The Simpsons, Paint By DS and Dementium : The Ward.





edit:
Runaway 2 is a dvd pc game about 4gb  ...wonder what they took out to fit on the ds...
Runaway 1 is a 3cd pc game.


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 25, 2007)

OMFG BEN 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my sons will love this the show is really good i haven't had time to go through the rest of the thread i saw this and was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dementium looks good as does and ankh and paint
many thanks again hadrian another outstanding job


----------



## Kamiyama (Oct 25, 2007)

Dementium - The Ward gonna rock!!! DS need more these games. I'm gonna try that Dragon Tamer thing too.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 25, 2007)

Dementium: The Ward is all I care about, looks awesome. Top job again hadrian, you sure do have alot of patience with fucking DSI and WayForward.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 25, 2007)

Yey! Finally Dementium! Looks like a good fps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And The Simpsons! Hope it's good.. well I'll play it anyway.. I admit it.. I'm a Simpsons fanboy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boogie is not looking all bad.. I'll give it a try


----------



## TheStump (Oct 25, 2007)

Ben 10, my little bro is gunna want this scum of a game. *sigh*

Looks like there are some nice releases coming our way.  Glad to see that last stream of DS and Wii releases were pretty promising.

Great work as always Hadrian, have a super cookie (there like regular cookies except with a little something extra...mthrnite's blood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## pasc (Oct 25, 2007)

hadrian, this is one of the best gbatemp features ever and I´m happy to be able read it every week. Thanks !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Games:

Dementium, the point and click ones and panzer tactics all look great !


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 25, 2007)

Dementium looks "meh" at best, IMO. As far as the other titles go, The Simpson is a "must-try", just because it's The Simpsons, Boogie too, because the Wii version looks quite fun and... well, I think that's about it.
I'll probably give my sister some of those, like the new Ratatouille (the movie was actually quite good, I must add), The Simpsons, The Grinch one... etc.

PS: The Runaway/2 are games entirely developed by a Spanish studio, yay!


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 25, 2007)

well that sucks ben's only got access to 5 of his aliens and he has at least 12 to go at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/nerd alert]


----------



## Jei (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh crap, when I saw Panzer Tactics DS I actually thought of Panzer Dragon >_>'''

I'm probably going to play Simpsons, Matchstick Puzzle and Dragon Tamer... of course, AFTER I finish with Megaman ZX Advent, which is going to delay me a lot


----------



## teonintyfive (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh my god! Dementium: The Ward! I've been waiting for that for ages and it's finally coming!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> The Runaway/2 are games entirely developed by a Spanish studio, yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the video they're using some sort of compression codec, and that nothing is left out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking at screens from the DS and PC versions, they look about the same albeit different resolutions.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 25, 2007)

Wait a second !! Runaway 2, is coming to DS ???? How come I've never heard of this ? This is gotta be a joke !! A VERY BAD ONE, I SAY !!!


----------



## StingX (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea this a terrible week, and yuck at dementium.

As for simpsons games, the graphics are terrible but the focus the developers used was gameplay and thats all that matters hadrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ankh looks great O_O

and XFD at lifesigns delay, thats...what the 12th or 11th delay?


----------



## Rayder (Oct 25, 2007)

Let's see, the ones that look interesting to me....

I like racing, so I'll check out the Cars game.

Simpsons might be a nice diversion.

Dementium - Even though I don't really like FPS games, I DO like Silent Hill.  Since this looks a lot like a Silent Hill type of game, I'm in.

Runaway looks like it might be fun.

The Tank game possibly...

That Boogie game looks trippy.


All in all, it seems to be a nice week for releases.


----------



## lagman (Oct 25, 2007)

What a busy week, I don't want to imagine how this is going to be on Christmas.

*El Tigre: The Adventures of Manny Rivera* looks a lot like that Mucha Lucha title for the GBA, so I guess the show it's from the same people

*Shrek 3: Ogres & Dragons*...hmm another baby game, and this one is the least creepy, go figure

*The Simpsons Game*






  can't wait for both the DS and the Wii versions

*Matchstick Puzzle* _European_ version of 1153 - Unou Kaiten - Match-Bou Puzzle DS, GREAT I couldn't figure what the hell I was supposed to do on the Japanese version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Dementium* looks really impressive, hopefully it will be fun too.

*Paint By DS* _European_ version of 0542 - Kokoro wo Yasumeru Otona no Nurie DS, it looks actually prettier than the Japanese one, it's great that they're releasing this games outside Japan, I would really buy the Jigsaw Puzzle games :\

*The Runaway 2* looks fun, I hope some company release a point and click adventure on the Wii, that's an unexplored genre on the console...it's unbelievable.


Awesome job as always hadrian!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you rock.


----------



## robowns (Oct 25, 2007)

i dont see why theres so much hype about dementium, i think it looks pretty shit, fps just dont work too well on the ds, you can only see about 5cms infront of you because the ds cant render anymore without lagging


----------



## Blebleman (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(osirisFIVE @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> EDIT: I'm actually waiting for that 'It's a Wonderful World' game. I wonder if it'll ever get localized.
> The storyline sounds totally sweet.



It is going to get localized. Squeenix just confirmed it this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it is awesome, having finished my japanese version of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I played Dragon Tamer back in Japan on the arcade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty sweet game, but without the online part it's going to be somewhat limited, like Sankokushi Taisen's DS port.


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 25, 2007)

I didn't even think the Simpson's game was coming this soon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dragon Tamer Sound Spirit looks interesting I'm looking forward to playing that once its out in English  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In my opinion we have seen better weeks recently but it's not bad at all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the shoutout Hadrian! I personally feel you supply us with the best news on gbatemp.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 25, 2007)

2 or 3 good releases so far
dementium is just excellent... Hope their is nothin to pull the game down
Ben 10... like the cartoon but seems that it's very limited in the Ds version and man no where do i find the screenies
Simpsons umm no thanks
Maybe cars for gba will be good, let's hope so

And at last... wonderful work Hadrian, it's very interesting to see these releases and that lot's of effort is put to summarise and gather info about it nice work


----------



## jgu1994 (Oct 25, 2007)

Woot, listed on the front page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nice work again Hadrian, but this weeks release seems a little shallow with all of the cash ins. However, dementium and the simpsons game look really good. Thanks again.


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 25, 2007)

Great releases!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PANZER TACTICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES. Excuse me I just had an DSrgasm.


----------



## HBK (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, 4 games appeal to me, rest are generally crap that I will never touch, others may surprise me if the crowd is too.

Now, Dementium: The Ward is, obviously, on the top of my priority list, as it looks freaking awesome and I love Halloween spooky releases. Awesome date for the publisher to release it, let's see if the scene releases it at that date or earlier. I hope so. 

The Simpsons Game is one I've been waiting for for quite some time, so I'll be playing that too, then.

Regarding Panzer Tactics, Wi-Fi has already interested me, not to mention it's good graphics and probably nice and smooth gameplay, so I'll be testing it.

Paint by DS completes my list, because it really does look cute, and I'm willing to spend some time painting on my DS when the only homebrew app is Colors! and that's not really top-notch, I'm afraid.


----------



## 754boy (Oct 25, 2007)

The Simpsons and that Matchstick games are the only ones on the list that interest me this week.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 25, 2007)

At least there's _Dementium_...


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 26, 2007)

Some cool games coming this week, I'm keen for these - 

The Simpsons Game
Panzer Tactics DS
Ankh: Curse of the Scarab King
Dementium: The Ward

Still waiting for that LifeSigns game and the Vet games from last week for my wife.

Runaway 2 looks super sweet, I love point and click adventure games.

MASSIVE PROPS again to Hadrian for the effort in making the thread.


----------



## jerm27 (Oct 26, 2007)

OMG I NEED THESIMPSONS GAME


----------



## cubin' (Oct 26, 2007)

Simpsons Game
Panzer Tactics
Dementium

Looks like a good week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for letting us know hadrian...baby


----------



## teonintyfive (Oct 26, 2007)

Lucky bet half people of the ones who want Dementium will actually play it, because they will get too much scared


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> Lucky bet half people of the ones who want Dementium will actually play it, because they will get too much scared


I'm surprised that people think its looks like shit! I mean if you don't like horror themes or FPS than sure it won't appeal to you fair enough but to say it looks like shit is just.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Graphically it looks damn fine for a DS title.

Some people say FPS games don't work on DS, Metroid Prime Hunters played well to me, it was just let down by level design. From what I've read of previews, it plays extremely well and if you sit in the dark with headphones its gripping and drags you in.

Can't wait for it. All those haters are missing out.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for this topic! Seems like we'll see some nice releases next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope Dementium won't get delayed...


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> Thanks for this topic! Seems like we'll see some nice releases next week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't be delayed, the publisher stated that it HAS to be out for halloween plus they are taking orders on their site in case some gamers can't find the game in their nearest stores.

The only reason if we don't see a dump of it for a while is if a group can't find it! Being a none license game and from a brand new publisher a lot of stores may not stock it.


----------



## teonintyfive (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Oct 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky bet half people of the ones who want Dementium will actually play it, because they will get too much scared
> ...


I agree totally with both of your statements.

The game is going to be awesome. On the gameplay movie you linked to, on the start which shows a monster dragging a person, you'll see that the person's face is pretty hi-rez and has actual face flexes when he moves his mouth!

MPH was pretty nice, I still play it online.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Oct 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this topic! Seems like we'll see some nice releases next week
> ...


Well, at least it get's released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Almost everything gets dumped eventually, so I'll just wait. I wonder when they'll release the European version


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> Almost everything gets dumped eventually, so I'll just wait. I wonder when they'll release the European version


They are gonna open an UK office soon to concentrate on the Europe market for their games, they feel that thats the only way to do it.

The stuff Gamecock have to release looks damn fine and its nice to see a publisher that seems to have a indie spirit to them which has kinda been lacking in the games industry since the Amiga days. They seem to be really supportive of their developers I hope they make it up against Ubisoft and EA.


----------



## asuri (Oct 26, 2007)

anyone know if Dragon Tamer Sound Spirit will be a united states release?


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 26, 2007)

does it bother anyone else that the dragon and the donkey "made" kids?
also, i think OMG is teh gay
a whole shitload of games coming out but sadly i cant play any because my dsone broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





great work as always hadrian


----------



## Foie (Oct 27, 2007)

As always, great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks.


----------



## di33yuk (Oct 27, 2007)

Dementium: The Ward looks like a fat game gotta try that out
Simpsons is a must try game

still no sign on smackdown vs raw 2008


----------



## PanzerWF (Oct 28, 2007)

Sweetness. Panzer Tactics and The Simpsons Game. Crap I'm gonna need some more room this week lol.

Thanks for the heads up hadrian.


----------



## Nevin007 (Oct 28, 2007)

So many great games coming out, great time to be a DS owner.

Thanks hadrian for the hard work.


----------



## fenthwick (Oct 28, 2007)

Ooooo! Panzer Tactics DS!
I hope it's like 1 and 2 for the PC.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2007)

Time for an update:

Dementium, as we all know has already been released in some stores.
Boogie, delayed for a couple of weeks.
Napoleon Dynamite: The Game, is out on the 30th talked about it in another thread looks terrible.
Miami Nights: Singles in the City, is out in Australia on the 1st November. Its from Gameloft so expect it to be based off the mobile game. Its a Sims clone but will probably be the closest to a proper Sims game you'll get on the DS. Screens.


----------



## jerm27 (Oct 29, 2007)

hey does any know if thesimpsons game will get an early dump...im hoping it does...


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jerm27 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> hey does any know if thesimpsons game will get an early dump...im hoping it does...


You can never really tell with these things unless we hear that its shipped to stores and some buyers. Like with some releases nowadays we may even have to wait for the Europe version before the US one gets dumped.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2007)

Heres some crap news...Panzer Tactics is delayed in NA until November 6th!

Also Ben 10 DS screens.


----------

